# SUCHE: log4j.properties - Hilfsprogramm zum Erstellen



## rapthor (31. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es vielleicht ein *Plugin für Eclipse, das mir dabei hilft eine "log4j.properties"-Konfiguration zu erstellen *oder anzupassen? Log4E unterstützt mich ja schon darin, bestimmte Klassen und Methoden zu "loggen". Aber zur Erstellung einer log4j.properties musste ich bisher immer noch selbst Hand anlegen.

Es würde auch ein *externes Programm (non-Plugin) zur Erstellung der "log4j.properties" *genügen.


----------



## SilentJ (1. Nov 2006)

Vielleicht ist das etwas:


```
[url]http://sourceforge.net/projects/log4j-eclipse/[/url]
```

Habe ich aber selbst nicht getestet, eben nur gefunden


----------



## rapthor (3. Nov 2006)

Danke, das Projekt sollte wahrscheinlich einmal dazu dienen log4j visuell anzupassen. Also genau das, was ich suchte. Aber zum Herunterladen steht nur ein "PREVIEW" und das aus dem August 2005. Nachdem ich das Plugin installiert habe und es mittels Wizard verwenden wollte, habe ich schon nach dem ersten Schirm einen Fehler mit leerer Meldung bekommen. Also funktioniert der Kram noch lange nicht. Das scheint wohl auch auf Eis gelegt worden zu sein. Schade.

Danke trotzdem.

Vielleicht kennt janoch jemand anderes ein Hilfsprogramm.


----------

